# Clash of Clans



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Boys and girls.
Come one come all!
Speaking to all you clashers

Who is on it?
Who enjoys it?
What TH, XP and troop level. 

Be it I started the thread I'll start:
Clan- Aintnomuff2tuff 
Title- Co captain
XP-76
TH8
Troop level 5s across the board. 

Hope to hear some fellow reefkeepers also enjoy clashing. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The clanner in my house is not me!
But he clans all the time which is what gives me time to hang out on the fish forum.

Evilparent
Clan: WAR MONST3RZ
TH 10
level 87
Max balloons, level 5 minions, 5 spells equals death from above
Co-leader. Sort of like our marriage.....


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll bite

NC
clan: C4NUCK CR3W
title: Elder
TH8(soon to be 9)
level: 86
Troops all maxed for th8 cept a few dark ones.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Trying.so hard.to.resist

Nothing but addicts around me.

Time to inlist lol


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

sp1ke*93

Clan: Clash Holes
Elder

TH: 7 soon to be 8
Level: 58

Warriors all maxed at 4


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I like it; keep it coming boys and girls


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

MPreston said:


> I like it; keep it coming boys and girls


Boys.......I suspect there will only be boys posting here. Inside a guy dominated hobby (fish keeping) , sharing your geek about CofC, I would be blown away if there is a single girl who posts her stats for Clash of Clans.

Not a good place to find a date........


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*COC since 2012*

So to Crayons comment my WIFE plays so there you go.

Here is my clan. Too lazy to type out info so I just took pics.

Here are my TROOPS



Here is my BASE (farming at the moment)



Hope you enjoy....ps I only spent $20 on this game to get gems for my builder huts.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice cichlid! Those damn gems are a killer. 
Just like our reefkeeping/aquatic keeping hobby; patience is key
And Crayon, I meant no disrespect; the post listed girls too 
I know girls that play vids 
And no need for me to find a date; my fiance would probably get upset.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

That's my base and troops.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

we should start a GTA Reef Clan lol


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm in!
For sure


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I can join as well but I am not SUPER active right now. Trying to build a SW tank. LOL


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I can join as well but I am not SUPER active right now. Trying to build a SW tank. LOL


If that is the case. 
You take all the time you need


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I can join as well but I am not SUPER active right now. Trying to build a SW tank. LOL


SW tank vs Clash Of Clans ... the dilemma !!! 

Hurry up with the tank already !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> So to Crayons comment my WIFE plays so there you go.


Ok, I'm impressed. But it doesn't count.....she didn't post here, you did!&#128527;


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

MPreston said:


> Nice cichlid! Those damn gems are a killer.
> Just like our reefkeeping/aquatic keeping hobby; patience is key
> And Crayon, I meant no disrespect; the post listed girls too
> I know girls that play vids
> And no need for me to find a date; my fiance would probably get upset.


I'm teasing!! Just teasing! I mean, how geekier can it get. A discussion of clash of clans on a fish forum! Next thing you know, we'll be discussing Comicon !!


----------

